# Politics explained!



## MA-Caver (Nov 30, 2007)

A little boy goes to his dad and asks, "What is politics?"

His dad says, "Well son, let me try to explain it this way: I'm the breadwinner of the family, so let's call me capitalism. Your Mom, she's the administrator of the money, so we'll call her the government. We're here to take care of your needs, so we'll call you the people. The nanny, we'll consider her the working class. And your baby brother, we'll call him the future. Now, think about that and see if that makes sense."

So the little boy goes off to bed thinking about what dad had said. Later that night, he hears his baby brother crying, so he gets up to check on him. He finds that the baby has severely soiled his diaper. So the little boy goes to his parents' room and finds his mother sound asleep. Not wanting to wake her, he goes to the nanny's room. Finding the door locked, he peeks in the keyhole and sees his father in bed with the nanny. He gives up and goes back to bed. The next morning, the little boy says to his father, "Dad, I think I understand the concept of politics now." The father says, "Good, son. Tell me in your own words what you think politics is all about."

The little boy replies, "Well, while capitalism is screwing the working class, the government is sound asleep, the people are being ignored and the future is in deep crap."


----------



## arnisador (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL! That's great!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 30, 2007)

It would be so very funny if it weren't so very true.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> It would be so very funny if it weren't so very true.


Hey, watch it, Mister!  You keep talking like that you'll get a spankin'...oh, never mind, you're in Massachusetts.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 30, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> It would be so very funny if it weren't so very true.


 

I differently agree with you on this.


----------



## ktaylor75 (Nov 30, 2007)

Way too funny!


----------



## crushing (Nov 30, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> It would be so very funny if it weren't so very true.


 
How do you know it's true?  Were you the dad or the boy in the story?


----------

